# Issue seating Hornady 9mm XTP bullet



## 97th Signalman (Apr 10, 2008)

I want to load Hornady 124 grain XTP bullets into 9mm Luger cases for my CZ-75 pistol. I will use 5.2 grains of Unique (a starting load). However, when I load to the recommended minimum col of 1.120" the round is stopped by the bullet encountering the rifling before the case mouth hits the chamber seating step. The bullet style is a truncated cone rather than a typical ogive curved nose. I find that I have to seat the bullet to a col of 1.088" before the case will go fully into battery and be headspaced properly. (conventional round nosed bullets seat just fine without the having the ogive interfere with the seating) My pistol a CZ-75 in excellent condition. Will seating the bullet .032" deeper than the recommended minimum col cause me to encounter hazardous pressure with this starting load?

To help explain the issue I am including this pic of the bullet. It is straignt sided until the shoulder where it changes to a truncated cone. It is the shoulder edge that contacts the rifling in the barrel before the cartridge case mouth seats on the chamber headspace step.

When seated to the recommended col of 1.120" about .100" of the straight portion of the bullet is exposed. When Seated to the depth that will chamber properly only abut .068" of the staight portion is exposed and the col is 1.088".


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I wouldn't worry a bit about any pressure increase.


----------

